# Success of clomis 30mm follicle/ cyst



## lucyluce (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi been for a scan for my clomid tracking and follicle is 30mm. Gutted really cos it might be a cyst and my lining is really good. Anyone got any success stories similar to this?

Thanks Lucy


----------

